# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CR7] mettre une image ou texte de fond

## yoyothebest

salut 

en fait je genere des etiquettes qui representent des cartes d'accs, je veux mettre comme image ou texte de fond en grand format "saison 2004-O5", comment je peux faire ca sachant que j'utilise crystal report 7.0

merci

----------


## L.nico

Salut,
il faut que tu cres un section avant tes lignes de ton etiquette aussi grande que toutes les lignes de ton tiquette.
Que tu ailles dans Expert section et que tu la dfinisses en fond de section suivante,
ensuite tu peux ajouter l'image dans ta nouvelle section et elle apparaitra sous tes donnes ...
bonne continuation ....

----------


## Furioso

Bonjour,

Je pose la question etant donn mes recherches infructeuses dans le forum ou dans la doc...

Je fais des etats Crystal 11 sous VB .NET, qui on pour fond une image de taille A4.
Ors meme en inserant des images de tout format (bmp, tif ou jpg) toutes en 300pp de definition, le resultat a l'affichage et SURTOUT a l'impression reste flou, limite illisible.
Jvous laisse constater la difference entre le resultat compil et l'affichage sous VB .NET :




Zisse ize pretty enerving  ::aie::  

Ors aucune parametre de compression ne semble present pour la classe PictureObject ou GraphicObject.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Furioso

Oups...je voulais creer un nouveau post

Boulette due au bonton "precedent"  ::aie::

----------


## Themacleod1980

c'est en anglais mais tu as la soluce... c'est dans la base de registre

(a faire sur chaque poste client ...)

(au fait, "Or" s'crit sans 's'  :;):  )

----------

